# Fox Cat arrived at my Home! Name it Please!



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

A lovely cat came to my house today. Yay! My cat! Please say hello to my new cat!

This cat's trade name is *Somali cat *and a moderate-sized cat with soft, medium-length fur and a bushy tail 
which has sometimes earned the cat the nickname "*fox cat*", also referred to as "*longhaired Abyssinians*", 
since Abyssinians are the "parent breed" of the Somali breed. 
A mutation of the Abyssinian, the *Somali* was first bred in the United States in the 1960's. 
With shaggy body and tail it is an obvious Oriental breed. Colours come in red with bands of chocolate brown, 
ruddy with bands of darker brown or black.

I need some nick-name of this lovely sexy looking cat.
Please give me your idea of *his name*!(It's a boy! 3month old!)
He is attractive and loves human. Playful and chame. The meowing is not loud,
lovey small voice and talk to me with the large eyes.
Oh, his parents was born in England!















​


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

OMG that is a stunning cat:flrt:

How about prince


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*waits for Eileen to spot this thread*


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> OMG that is a stunning cat:flrt:
> 
> How about prince


haha Prince. That might be suit to him. hehehe:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh i think i am in love :flrt:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

*more pics! Give me some nickname for him Please! *











​


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Cute cat, looks really layed back aswell!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh Yusu he is gorgeous! :flrt: what about Blaze? sorry I'm not much use :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileens not on line then:whistling2:
Hows about Rudy or Fergus? Whats his pedigree name?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Eileens not on line then:whistling2:
> Hows about Rudy or Fergus? Whats his pedigree name?


Somali has 4 variation of the colour, am I right? he is Rudy Somali, yes.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh Yusu he is gorgeous! :flrt: what about Blaze? sorry I'm not much use :lol2:


Blaze? hahaha like "hell"?
you say "What in blazes are you doing?" :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

*o* said:


> ​



oooooh what big ears you have!! <3 :flrt:

he he.. hes gooorgeous!!! id call him "bat" because of teh ears ^_^ he he lols


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is he a Sorrell? You need Feorag to come on here and tell you she has Somalis and used to breed ans show them. Did you get paperwork for him> It should say what colour he is


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *waits for Eileen to spot this thread*


I'm here! :lol2:


*o* said:


> Somali has 4 variation of the colour, am I right? he is Rudy Somali, yes.


Somalis actually have 8 variations of colours and all of those come in silvers and in tortoiseshell too *O*. Yours is a usual in Britain, but a ruddy in America.

You need a more unusual name for him though, suggestion so far have been a bit 'boring'

If you got him from England I _have_ to know who bred him. He's a bit long in the head and snipey in the nose for my taste, but to each his own. I'd love to know who bred him though!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm thinking Yusu got him in Japan? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh Yusu he is gorgeous! :flrt: what about Blaze? sorry I'm not much use :lol2:





naz_pixie said:


> oooooh what big ears you have!! <3 :flrt:
> 
> he he.. hes gooorgeous!!! id call him "bat" because of teh ears ^_^ he he lols



Bat! haha He looks like them, and he is as if he can fly with the large ears!
:lol2:




Shell195 said:


> Is he a Sorrell? You need Feorag to come on here and tell you she has Somalis and used to breed ans show them. Did you get paperwork for him> It should say what colour he is



Sorry, but h's parents come from UK actually and he was born in Japan in the fact. and the paper says he is "Rudy Somali".

I remember there are "Rudy", "Red", "Blue" and "Fone"?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm here! :lol2:
> Somalis actually have 8 variations of colours and all of those come in silvers and in tortoiseshell too *O*. Yours is a usual in Britain, but a ruddy in America.
> 
> You need a more unusual name for him though, suggestion so far have been a bit 'boring'
> ...



hi!

8 variations! Wow! I didn't know. I think only 4 colours avairable in Japan.

Sorry, but h's parents come from UK actually and he was born in Japan in the fact. and the paper says he is "Rudy Somali".


Yes! I need some unusual name, not words. Like self created name. a nice name. Please give me your idea! : victory::notworthy:


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats a very pretty cat! I know I'd end up calling him Foxy : victory:! I am not at all original when naming animals (ask snakey and snaketta)


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I'm not really a cat person, but hell I'd like one of those.... Stunning...
How about calling him Basil.....


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww he is stunning Yusu  You should call him Renny, which means small but mighty in Gaelic!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

He is gorgeous, if I ever had a cat I would want one like that!!

Dunno about names though


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I quite like the name Tokala, it actually means 'fox' in Native American.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Kathryn666 said:


> Aww he is stunning Yusu  You should call him Renny, which means small but mighty in Gaelic!


He is tiny now. does Renny mean small in Gaelic?
I love *Lenny* Kravitz! hahaha 



Sarah-Jayne said:


> He is gorgeous, if I ever had a cat I would want one like that!!
> 
> Dunno about names though


That's all right.
I recommend you this cat. They are very very elegant!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Emma, but he did say that he was English !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ah I see - I knew you said he was from England, but it is his parents who are. Do you have a copy of his pedigree then, so I can see who his parents were?

Your information at the top of this thread is slightly wrong - definitely nothing Oriental about a Somali!!

They come in usual (or ruddy in America and other countries) - they have an apricot base coat ticked with black hairs, not brown.

Then the dilute version, which is blue.

Then sorrel in this country (or red in America and the continent), which has an Apricot base coat ticked with cinnamon.

Then the dilute version which is a fawn.

Then there is Chocolate which is the apricot base coat ticked with dark chocolate.

And the dilute version which is lilac.

Then there are reds, creams and tortoiseshells.

His papers will call him "ruddy", because that's what the colour will be called in Japan, but his parents' pedigrees will have them listed as "usual" because they are English Somalis.

If you think he looks like a fox you could call him Sionnach which is Scottish Gaelic for fox. Or you could give him a Somali name such as masiibo which is Somali for calamity (which in English means "disastrous event"), because believe me he will cause many disastrous events in your house, they are very naughty cats who have to be involved in everything that you do!!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Kitsune would be a great name for a fox-cat!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> I quite like the name Tokala, it actually means 'fox' in Native American.




That sounds nice Tokala. and sound like Japanese, too! Thank you for your idea. One of good name!:no1::2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hoshi - _Star_
Keiko - _Adored one_
Id personally call him Ludwig :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> I quite like the name Tokala, it actually means 'fox' in Native American.


:2thumb: I like that too Katie.

He will grow up to look like this, so he should have a 'particular' name.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> Thank you Emma, but he did say that he was English !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ah I see - I knew you said he was from England, but it is his parents who are. Do you have a copy of his pedigree then, so I can see who his parents were?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have nothing with this cat. sorry for the wrong info.
I just copied and pasted this site. Somali Cat

The paper is written with Japanese and it says "Ruddy" not "uswual" (yes, this is the correct spell. Sorry about that)We don't have the word maybe,
but i guess it means "usual"

How do you pronaunce "Sionnach" actually? I don't know how to say in Gaelic.


haha I had had some disastrous happenings already with him!
He is just playful and love jump around. make noise! :lol2:
Hopefully Somali don't loud very much! :flrt:

I think he will be gentle with me as grown.




diamondlil said:


> Kitsune would be a great name for a fox-cat!


Yes it iis Japanese name of the fox!
But for me it sounds so usual! lol


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

id call him naboolio or nabooo for short


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> id call him naboolio or nabooo for short


What's the meaning? or no meaning? just sound?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Click on this link and it lists Japanese cat names and meanings
Cat Names - Japanese Cat Names - Cat Name


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*o* said:


> Yeah, I have nothing with this cat. sorry for the wrong info.
> I just copied and pasted this site. Somali Cat
> 
> The paper is written with Japanese and it says "Ruddy" (yes, this is the correct spell. Sorry about that)


Considering that site is an English site a lot of that information is very wrong. :lol2: Certainly the need to keep them warm is wrong - they are quite a hardy breed with a good thick warm coat and love being outdoors!



*o* said:


> How do you pronaunce "Sionnach" actually? I don't know how to say in Gaelic.


I would pronouce it see-on-ach, very hard to write down how to pronounce the Scottish sound for 'ach' as you make the sound in your throat, but you pronounce the way it suits you.

My first female I called Sorcha which is gaelic for "radiant". The correct pronounciaition is soar-ree-ka, but I just pronounced it soar-sha, because it was easier.



*o* said:


> haha I had had some disastrous happenings already with him!
> He is just playful and love jump around. make noise! :lol2:
> Hopefully Somali don't loud very much! :flrt:
> 
> I think he will be gentle with me as grown.


they are very playful cats that never truly grow up!! They have a great love of people and like to be around people, so he will follow you wherever you go and want to be near you all the time, which is why I love them so much.

They are a particularly quiet cat. They do miaow like normal cats, but more often they make a very quiet sort of chirruping sound. Ours always answer us if we speak to them, usual with a quiet miaow, but when they are playing or looking for you because they've just found that you aren't there with them they will chirrup, like a sort of prrrrrrrrt sound which is lovely and gently, so he will not be a noisy cat.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Click on this link and it lists Japanese cat names and meanings
> Cat Names - Japanese Cat Names - Cat Name


thank you but I am actually Japanese!:no1:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> Considering that site is an English site a lot of that information is very wrong. :lol2: Certainly the need to keep them warm is wrong - they are quite a hardy breed with a good thick warm coat and love being outdoors!
> 
> I would pronouce it see-on-ach, very hard to write down how to pronounce the Scottish sound for 'ach' as you make the sound in your throat, but you pronounce the way it suits you.
> 
> ...




he doesn't meow very much, but he doesn't me to sleep. he comes to me all the time. he follow me, even when i go to a toilet. damn. lol

well...how about "mane" for his name? Yes, it is English word usually use for lion/horse etc. But the pronaunce is French. So it sounds 「Ma-nyie」(?) like money. lol


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol2: snoop as in the first pic he looks like snoop dogg what a cool sleek face your little man has:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*o* said:


> he doesn't meow very much, but he doesn't me to sleep. he comes to me all the time. he follow me, even when i go to a toilet. damn. lol
> 
> well...how about "mane" for his name? Yes, it is English word usually use for lion/horse etc. But the pronaunce is French. So it sounds 「Ma-nyie」(?) like money. lol


:lol2: I told you, they are people cats. They love to be around people, they seem to prefer people to other cats, so he's going to follow you around and want to be with you! 

But also if you've just got him he'll be lonely and need reassurance and you're the only one to give it to him - he'll settle down a bit in a few days. And then mayhem will ensue!!!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

*o* said:


> A lovely cat came to my house today. Yay! My cat! Please say hello to my new cat!
> 
> This cat's trade name is *Somali cat *and a moderate-sized cat with soft, medium-length fur and a bushy tail
> which has sometimes earned the cat the nickname "*fox cat*", also referred to as "*longhaired Abyssinians*",
> ...


OMG YUSU That cat is just the most adorable and gorgeous creature.........its beautiful....

A relative of mine owned an abyssinian and it was the best natured cat I ever met......
Their cat was gorgeous and called Merlin which i thought was acool name for a cat
When you first mentioned his meow not being loud ....at first I thought maybe cus he looks so gentle you could call him whisper or or use the japanese word for whisper or something cus he looks so gentle ...but cus hes so gorgeous and stands out maybe that would not do his beauty justice...sorry im just thinking out loud here as it might give people other clues as to what you could call him.......

LOL hes so cute ...in the fourth picture he looks like Gismo from the gremlins movie cus of his huge ears ...........but that might sound a bit tacky as I know people who use that name for cute furries.......not that its a bad name but maybe you could use a related word to Gismo
..how about the name Gadget...???

Shame its not a girl ...or Vixen may have been a great name

I dunno those names might not be great but i think i could come up with better after more time to think. I will just shout out some more when and if i think of things.....if you notice anything fantastic or great about his beahaviour then post it up...it might give someone a great idea for a name.......


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Hes so cute he looks like






















Vulpix......

you could call him a cute name like pixie.....

Or going on the blaze theme he does look like he could have flames coming off him ...what about Pheonix...like the fire bird .....or Phe Phe (pronounced Fee Fee) one of my cute snakes is called that....

when i get a cat it will be called Pie Wacket.....I think after a cat in a 1950's film.......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pyewacket was a Siamsese wasn't he???

My first cat was an Abyssinian and then I found out that I could get the same cat, but with long hair and I bought my first Somali - interestingly I called him Merlin!!

I think they also look like squirrels. My breeding prefix is my user name, Feorag (pronounced fyaw-rak) which is gaelic for squirrel.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Yusu - I'm just wondering how your little cat is getting on?

And what did you finally decide to call him. Remember, Somalis are very intelligent cats and he will know his name and come when called, so I hope you chose a good one! :2thumb:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hi Yusu - I'm just wondering how your little cat is getting on?
> 
> And what did you finally decide to call him. Remember, Somalis are very intelligent cats and he will know his name and come when called, so I hope you chose a good one! :2thumb:


Hiya. He is fine. a naughty cat! lol 

I call him "dise"

the name come from paradise
lol

: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a good name! Cats only hear the first syllable anyway, so it nice and short and easy for him to recognise.

They are naughty cats, aren't they??


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's a good name! Cats only hear the first syllable anyway, so it nice and short and easy for him to recognise.
> 
> They are naughty cats, aren't they??


Thank you.
Yes, they are! They are so playful. But amazingly they love human.
mine likes jumping on my lap at the beginning.
It's fantastic! 
Very very non-sensitive at human.
Very friendly.:lol2::lol2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any new photos of him Yusu?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, that would be good Yusu - I bet he's changed a bit already!


----------

